# Pre-Purchase feedback on Carolina Skiff 218 DLV w/Suzuki 140



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm about to trade in my SeaFox BayFisher 195 for a CS 218 DLV with a Suzuki 140 on it. Just looking for some feedback to be sure there's not something I should be aware of with the combo or any common issues to be concerned with as it's a decent sized investment for me. We use our boat quite a bit in the winter time crossing the bays for duck hunting so it's got to be able to take some decent bay chop, also run it in the summer for water skiing with the family and guests. We actually don't fish much in our boat, LOL, but sometimes yes we like to hit the bay. Is this combo 2cool approved? Any better options I should look at before signing?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Is that the one with the hull similar to a Whaler, but with less V? I've been wondering about that hull myself...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Is that the one with the hull similar to a Whaler, but with less V? I've been wondering about that hull myself...


It's got kind of a triple V hull design.

Here's a stock pic:


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd kinda like to see some reports on that boat as well.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

i have a DLV 238, and its a nice boat. but i would think that the seafox you have will ride better in the chop. mine is decent but i have to slow way down or get pounded. the only thing that helps me out is the length of the boat. its gone a ton of room which i like, but some days i wish i would have bought a 21ft kenner for a smoother ride.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

bone said:


> i have a DLV 238, and its a nice boat. but i would think that the seafox you have will ride better in the chop. mine is decent but i have to slow way down or get pounded. the only thing that helps me out is the length of the boat. its gone a ton of room which i like, but some days i wish i would have bought a 21ft kenner for a smoother ride.


It's done fairly well and heavily loaded for weekend camping trips too. We have gotten soaked a time or two though. Loading up 3 kids, wife, and a dog for a weekend camping trip it's tough to get it all in that boat at one time so mainly why I'm looking at the CS 218 is to gain some more room. If it's rougher/wetter I may not enjoy my upgrade.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

If you don't wanna get wet or take a pounding crossing a choppy bay, don't buy this boat. If you can handle getting wet and if you have a good back, go for it, these have got to be the most rough riding and wettest boats ever made, at least I've never rode on anything quite like them. With the 140, you should be able to load it down and have no problems, I had a 115 Suzuki on a 20 ft and it was plenty, I loved the room but that's about it, was ready to sell after my maiden voyage. Of course this wasn't the exact same model as the one you're eyeing, mine was a semi-v but I can't remember the model #. And to add resale is terrible, just not much of a market out there for these.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

SSST said:


> If you don't wanna get wet or take a pounding crossing a choppy bay, don't buy this boat. If you can handle getting wet and if you have a good back, go for it, these have got to be the most rough riding and wettest boats ever made, at least I've never rode on anything quite like them. With the 140, you should be able to load it down and have no problems, I had a 115 Suzuki on a 20 ft and it was plenty, I loved the room but that's about it, was ready to sell after my maiden voyage. Of course this wasn't the exact same model as the one you're eyeing, mine was a semi-v but I can't remember the model #. And to add resale is terrible, just not much of a market out there for these.


If resale is terrible I wonder if I would be better served looking for a used model. I just hate used engines... I've read a lot of threads on these, some say they're super wet and rough, some say they're rough but not wet at all. I are confuse. :headknock


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I would have to find some people with them and ride in them. I have heard they are rough riding as well and very wet. My neighbor just sold a skiff, not sure the model but like everyone is say, he said, rough, wet, and killed his back in the rough bays


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

SSST said:


> If you don't wanna get wet or take a pounding crossing a choppy bay, don't buy this boat. If you can handle getting wet and if you have a good back, go for it, these have got to be the most rough riding and wettest boats ever made, at least I've never rode on anything quite like them. With the 140, you should be able to load it down and have no problems, I had a 115 Suzuki on a 20 ft and it was plenty, I loved the room but that's about it, was ready to sell after my maiden voyage. Of course this wasn't the exact same model as the one you're eyeing, mine was a semi-v but I can't remember the model #. And to add resale is terrible, just not much of a market out there for these.


X2 not real sure about that model but there fit and finish sucks nothing is glassed in like the front and back decks, might wanna take a look at that if it matters to you..


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Getting a bit nervous about it now. I don't mind the fit and finish too much as long as it's really durable because I'm pretty tough on my gear. I do mind being soaking wet though, rough ride is annoying but I can work around that usually. What would be some good alternatives that would be dryer/smoother ride that I can look into?



C.Hern5972 said:


> I would have to find some people with them and ride in them. I have heard they are rough riding as well and very wet. My neighbor just sold a skiff, not sure the model but like everyone is say, he said, rough, wet, and killed his back in the rough bays


The dealer I'm planning to buy from said I can take one for a test run before buying. I wasn't planning to mess with it but will definitely take them up on that offer now.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Here is some links that may help. You might also send a pm to Justin Timberleg. He has or had a 218 DLV.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=155252

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=223469

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=242148


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

You better have a bucket full of towels cause you going to need em'


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jeff.w said:


> Here is some links that may help. You might also send a pm to Justin Timberleg. He has or had a 218 DLV.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=155252
> 
> ...


Thanks brother, I'll check them out right now.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

The boats look good it just looks bad that your deck is bolted down don't really know why they do it like that, I'm sure that makes alot of people turn away from buying them.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

flatsmaster14 said:


> The boats look good it just looks bad that your deck is bolted down don't really know why they do it like that, I'm sure that makes alot of people turn away from buying them.


Yeah it seems a little weird, that bottom piece you see there is just open into the deck so water or whatever can slosh back and forth under it. It's the same with the back deck also. Strange and all, but seems like it would work.
EDIT: Hey what year model is that? The 2012 I was looking at has a slightly different step built into it but I like the one from your pic better.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not sure what model that is its from google


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I'm not sure what model that is its from google


Ah OK. This is the front that the 2012 had: 









...and the rear:


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the back seats like that very functional.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

man the seats and deck are designed well!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I like the back seats like that very functional.





blackmagic said:


> man the seats and deck are designed well!


Wife and kids fell in love with that back deck with the seats. In the 218 there's about 3' of room between the deck and the ice chest too so plenty for the dog and some gear back there. The seats flip up for full fuel tank and storage access too. I wouldn't know what to do if I had to replace the fuel tank sending unit in my SeaFox, that tank is buried under the deck somewhere.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you have any other boats your looking at? You said you don't fish out of the boat much and would use it to ski out of, if you don't need a flat bottom get a v hull


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Do you have any other boats your looking at? You said you don't fish out of the boat much and would use it to ski out of, if you don't need a flat bottom get a v hull


I don't have any yet, but I'm open to suggestions. We don't fish much, but do fish a little so it would be nice to be able to still get to the skinny water. Also when we bow hunt at Lake Amistad we have to land the boat on the shoreline so not sure a big V in the front would allow us to hop off without landing in the water, although the SeaFox does just fine we do sometimes end up knee deep in mud. Also when we duck hunt I've purposely, and accidentally, ran into some seriously skinny water and would like to have the option to go the back route out to Matagorda Island which my SeaFox runs too deep to reliably get through from what I understand.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think that boat has a tunnel either, maybe look into a cat?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Lets nail this down for him flatsmaster,where do you fish justletmein?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

blackmagic said:


> Lets nail this down for him flatsmaster,where do you fish justletmein?


When we fish, it's usually in Ingleside. But also Espiritu Santo Bay around Matagorda Island when we're out there duck hunting. Every now and then we'll fish the local lakes which I'm sure this boat would be just great at. When we do the Matagorda Island hunting trips we pack a lot of gear and the whole family, quite a heavy load. The carrying capacity of the Carolina Skiff is what originally attracted me to look at it, the 218 is rated at 14 people.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

If that's what you want go for it, your not gunna get a great ride out of any flats boat.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My 20 foot was rated for 11 persons and 2800 lbs. or some ridiculous # close to that, the guy i bought it from said he hauled his 4 wheeler out to Matagorda Island, they have their niche in the boating world, just be prepared to get wet on any chop whatsoever, and I hope you have a woman who doesn't mind some salt spray, it didn't take 5 mins. for mine to ask me why the hell i bought this boat, lol. I think the most aggravating thing was every single boat you met you had 2 options, slow down to almost a stop or hit their wake and get a wall of water in your face. Good luck!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

SSST said:


> My 20 foot was rated for 11 persons and 2800 lbs. or some ridiculous # close to that, the guy i bought it from said he hauled his 4 wheeler out to Matagorda Island, they have their niche in the boating world, just be prepared to get wet on any chop whatsoever, and I hope you have a woman who doesn't mind some salt spray, it didn't take 5 mins. for mine to ask me why the hell i bought this boat, lol. I think the most aggravating thing was every single boat you met you had 2 options, slow down to almost a stop or hit their wake and get a wall of water in your face. Good luck!


I have seen a guy running out of the Colorado river goin to the bay with a Polaris ranger on a Carolina skiff lol


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

My cuz has the older version of this hull .Great room but I have seen him soaking wet with all his passengers turned around backwards several times as I was beside him in my old Kenner VT in the same chop and I was only getting a enough spray to screw up my glasses!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Dang, hauling 4wheelers has really got me wanting this boat. LOL


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I wounded why the max hp rating is so low 150hp is like 18 foot boat rating


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a mini barge, lol. Seriously though, it's a real simple boat, floor is basically fiberglass and foam, cleaning is a breeze, just remember the first time that wave slaps you in the face, i told you so! Only other kind of flats boat i have ever rode in was a 21' Majek RFL, i remember getting a little spray here and there, nothing compared to the Skiff.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I wounded why the max hp rating is so low 150hp is like 18 foot boat rating


I guess just the fact that it is a truly flatbottom boat it just doesn't have much drag, I had the 20' version with a 115 and it would run close to 50, and it would jump up with 8 people. Sounds crazy but true.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

SSST said:


> I guess just the fact that it is a truly flatbottom boat it just doesn't have much drag, I had the 20' version with a 115 and it would run close to 50, and it would jump up with 8 people. Sounds crazy but true.


Wow I figured it would go 30 lol a 21 with a 150 should be fast


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

A 21 with a 150 will be going so fast when that wave comes over the front it'll knock you smooth off the back of the boat.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

I have rigged hundreds and owned one and There are SO many pros and cons to this boats it hard to sway either way for me! I owned the exact combo mentioned and loved the room, it drafted nothing in the shallows, and beat you down even in the slightest chop!! You can get wet in ANY boat if you are not experienced in it.. I rarely got sprayed in the skiff only in pretty bad weather.. There is ZERO dry storage, but plenty of room for water tight totes.. I wouldnt recommend buying a brand new one cause resale is pretty low.. I bought an 08 in 09 for 16,000 with only 40 hours.. If you have any questons hit me up, i have an the marshes as well as 40 offshore in that boat!!! that 140 will push that boat around 43mph.. A 150 is a beast on that sled!!


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Forgot to mention I was the 3rd owner in 50 hours..


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

The one i owned was a V-series, looks like this model may keep you a little dryer, and yes boat operation has alot to do with staying dry, the one i had i never found a way, but this may be a whole new beast.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

If your quartering waves with a pretty good side wind....you're gonna get wet. I don't care if your in jon boat, or a $50,000 rig.

And if the waves are big enough you will get pounded no matter what boat you're in...or what style hull it has. 

Some of you guys crack me up.....LMAO


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

actually mine 238DLV is fairly dry as long as you dont run flat out. it pounds but will not soak the entire crew the minute you leave the dock. we've had it offshore in 2 to 3's and never got a drop. just ran slow, 17-19mph. set up right it'll run on plane easily at that speed no need to touch the throttle. the resale value is something else, i've looked and cant find a 238 used for sale. these boats have a big following, maybe not on this site but others. i think they hold there value well.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I had a 16 ft for a long time and even though the ride is a little rough, there was nothing that could hurt the boat. Very simple boat, no frills but then that is what makes this boat interesting. It will take a hell of a beating and for many generations to come. Sometimes simple is better and if that is what you are looking for in a boat then it should work well. I do know that these are heavily used commercially as well so that will tell you something. If you are doing it taking resale in mind, then look somehwere else, even though all boats are taking a horrible hit at this time


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

yellowskeeter said:


> I had a 16 ft for a long time and even though the ride is a little rough, there was nothing that could hurt the boat. Very simple boat, no frills but then that is what makes this boat interesting. It will take a hell of a beating and for many generations to come. Sometimes simple is better and if that is what you are looking for in a boat then it should work well. I do know that these are heavily used commercially as well so that will tell you something. If you are doing it taking resale in mind, then look somehwere else, even though all boats are taking a horrible hit at this time


I'm not all that concerned about resale as I plan to keep this boat for 15+ years until the last kid is gone, only then will I save up and pay cash for something really nice for myself. The only way resale might be important is in case of emergency if I need to unload it quickly.

I think I greenie'd everyone in this thread, I thought we were limited to 5/day but I guess that limit has gone away. :mpd:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah it does! Well it looks like you have answered your question. GO on a test ride and make sure you take it out at least once on a rough day to seal the deal. Good luck and post pics if you pull the trigger.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Bocephus said:


> If your quartering waves with a pretty good side wind....you're gonna get wet. I don't care if your in jon boat, or a $50,000 rig.
> 
> And if the waves are big enough you will get pounded no matter what boat you're in...or what style hull it has.
> 
> Some of you guys crack me up.....LMAO


What you say is very true, some are just alot better than others. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out a hull with a v will cut waves better than a skiff. Wanna run in a ft of water, i'll take the skiff.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

You can get wet in any boat just gotta figure out your boat and it's limits, I have a 13 foot scooter and I cross open bays all the time and sometimes yes I get wet but more times than not I'm dry


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm curious about some of the comments on this thread. Isn't this DLV a semi-V hull? And the DLX a true flat bottom? Are we comparing apples to apples?


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I had my 198 DLV out in east bay a few weeks ago in some pretty bad wind/chop. Actually never maed it out of the ICW. Got wet, but like others said slow down and learn how to handel it and you will be fine. Also can get it really skinny...i learned this as well the same day as i let the wind push me up on the bank and when i was ready i simply used the fishing net to push my way out to start the outboard.

I have the 198 DLV with jump seats, wife loves them when we are on the lake. 115 suzuki....I had 8 people on Conroe this summer tubing playing ect and never had a problem with not having enough power.

Check out Carolina Skiff Owners.com tons of info on there. I drove all the way to North Carolina this summer to pick mine up because no one in town would even touch the price i got up there!

PM me if you want to know anything else.

Jay


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

SSST said:


> If you don't wanna get wet or take a pounding crossing a choppy bay, don't buy this boat. If you can handle getting wet and if you have a good back, go for it, these have got to be the most rough riding and wettest boats ever made, at least I've never rode on anything quite like them. With the 140, you should be able to load it down and have no problems, I had a 115 Suzuki on a 20 ft and it was plenty, I loved the room but that's about it, was ready to sell after my maiden voyage. Of course this wasn't the exact same model as the one you're eyeing, mine was a semi-v but I can't remember the model #. And to add resale is terrible, just not much of a market out there for these.


This is an entirely different hull design and the front at least is yet another clone of the original Boston Whaler Montauk hull that many others (Gulf coast, Tran, etc) have copied. That is not necessarily bad as that lip around the front of the hull does an excellent job of pushing spray down and away from the hull sides making for a drier ride than most. The exception is going head into a strong wind where that spray pushed forward get's blown back into your face. On the older whalers (got one) they do ride pretty hard in a chop as there is not a lot of V to the hull in the back. It's really hard to tell with no pics of the back of the hull, but from the front, it is another copy of a good all around design that works well on our TX bay systems. All you have to do is look at the thousands of other boats on the water that have cloned that same design and Whaler still uses it 30 years after it splashed the first hull.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> This is an entirely different hull design and the front at least is yet another clone of the original Boston Whaler Montauk hull that many others (Gulf coast, Tran, etc) have copied. That is not necessarily bad as that lip around the front of the hull does an excellent job of pushing spray down and away from the hull sides making for a drier ride than most. The exception is going head into a strong wind where that spray pushed forward get's blown back into your face. On the older whalers (got one) they do ride pretty hard in a chop as there is not a lot of V to the hull in the back. It's really hard to tell with no pics of the back of the hull, but from the front, it is another copy of a good all around design that works well on our TX bay systems. All you have to do is look at the thousands of other boats on the water that have cloned that same design and Whaler still uses it 30 years after it splashed the first hull.


Agreed on heading into a strong wind ,....the spray will get blown foward.
Here are a few pics of the front and back of mine.
Also fits in the garage which helps with the HOA natzies!
Good luck with your decishion....I love mine, but researched for a good 3 -4 years before i could afford to be pickey and get exactly what i wanted and not have to worry about the $ part.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

This boat will get you wet, and beat the hell out of you !!!!....don't buy it !!!!!!!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would put a jack plate on it too


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

He needs to learn how to drive that thing


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking at the DLV model, is there room for a trolling motor up front? Batteries under the console??


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Plenty of room up front for a TM. I would put the bats under the front deck...


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

flatsmaster14 said:


> You can get wet in any boat just gotta figure out your boat and it's limits, I have a 13 foot scooter and I cross open bays all the time and sometimes yes I get wet but more times than not I'm dry


 I agree with that, I crossed West Bay a few weeks ago in my Boston Whaler 13. Sure, we took a beating, but we did not get a drop both ways.

Tight Lines:mpd:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

redexpress said:


> Looking at the DLV model, is there room for a trolling motor up front? Batteries under the console??





jaycf7 said:


> Plenty of room up front for a TM. I would put the bats under the front deck...


Yeah the front console is empty so batteries can easily go in there. Under the front deck would be easier but I can't remember if it's flat under there or if they'd be on a slope.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

justletmein said:


> Yeah the front console is empty so batteries can easily go in there. Under the front deck would be easier but I can't remember if it's flat under there or if they'd be on a slope.


The part of the front deck closest to the CC is flat, ....that is where a lot of guys mount them. I am about to put another bat in the back and add a blue seas add a batery kit on mine in the next week or so.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I thought about moving the troll motor batteries on my current boat under the front deck, but a TM shop warned me not to. They said the pounding up front will damage the batteries. Not sure about a AGM type like Optima though. Under the console would be my first choice if it's empty under there.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I realized I never updated this thread so kind of owe you guys an update I guess. Thanks for all the input by the way I think I rep'd/greenie'd most of yall.

I went ahead with the boat purchase and we've taken it out twice. First time not a drop of water crossing San Antonio and Espiritu Santo bays, but it was calm. Second time coming back across Espiritu everyone from the console back got drenched, but then winds were ~25 and we were quartering-to some pretty large swells. I also was able to keep pretty dry by hauling arse, however the 7 year old was not happy with the rough ride and asked me to slow down, he is my navigator sitting at the console to my side (and hanging on to me for dear life lol) so I had to heed his words. Slowed down and instantly caught a wave to the face, lol, sat down and hunkered in for the long haul and took many more waves before getting out of there. Of course the navigator sitting beside me was pretty dry because I blocked all the splash.  Still looking for some moderate weather to get a decent comparison, I know my old Sea Fox would have also gotten me wet on that last ride so I need to get some average looking swells to run through. I do really like the boat and that Zuki 140 is amazing. The boat itself floats pretty skinny, but I still was not able to get into places like Pringle Lake unless we unload and all push the boat over that initial bar in front of the inlet. It was able to run through some pretty skinny stuff that I recall not having much luck with the old Sea Fox. I think a jack plate would serve me well, already missing a good bit of paint from my lower unit on the Zuki. I do wish the boat had an anchor storage box up front like the Sea Fox did, and more small compartmental dry storage but for a budget boat this one is pretty good. Here's a few obligatory pics.

My favorite feature, fitting 4 shotguns under the front storage compartment all the way on the side, hardly takes up any room and keeps them dry. 









The boat and the two big kids on the first/calm trip. 









The first run in the break-in where I was able to run WOT for a couple minutes. 









The dog has found her spot.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I was looking at a similar CS when I bought the 2220 Blazer Bay. The sales guy was very honest about the ride of the CS....told me it would beat the h*** out of us. At my age, I don't like rough rides. I also read of some water between hull issues on the CS forum. Man, I sure did like the room inside the CS tho....if I was younger, I'd probably have went with the CS.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

SlickWillie said:


> I was looking at a similar CS when I bought the 2220 Blazer Bay. The sales guy was very honest about the ride of the CS....told me it would beat the h*** out of us. At my age, I don't like rough rides. I also read of some water between hull issues on the CS forum. Man, I sure did like the room inside the CS tho....if I was younger, I'd probably have went with the CS.


It does pound in the chop because it doesn't really cut into the waves at all to sink a little to absorb it, bangs around a good bit but it's not something that's a huge deal to me so far, time will tell. I've seen the threads about the water in the hull and it freaked me out, but I just drilled holes at the utmost bottom of my hull to install the Smart Tabs, no water in the hull. I think those guys must have leak somewhere, maybe a transducer mount isn't sealed right or something. It's definitely got the room, with 3 boys I need every bit of it too. Almost thinking I should have gotten the 23'. :mpd:


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

justletmein said:


> It does pound in the chop because it doesn't really cut into the waves at all to sink a little to absorb it, bangs around a good bit but it's not something that's a huge deal to me so far, time will tell. I've seen the threads about the water in the hull and it freaked me out, but I just drilled holes at the utmost bottom of my hull to install the Smart Tabs, no water in the hull. I think those guys must have leak somewhere, maybe a transducer mount isn't sealed right or something. It's definitely got the room, with 3 boys I need every bit of it too. Almost thinking I should have gotten the 23'. :mpd:


I loved the room the CS provided. I'm thinking the added items with screws in the interior of the boat may have provided access for water in the hull. The CS I was looked at seemed to be sealed very well.

I sure like that hull design better than the CS skiffs. I can hear them coming across Aransas Bay slapping the chop. And, my hearing is terrible. Hope you enjoy the CS and catch bunches of fish!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha Slick Willie, i was probably in one of them you heard, my last trip was across Aransas Bay in that skiff, i think my bones are still rattling, lol. Hopefully this new design will be alot better on the spine.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I test drove a the same hull with a 150 etec on it and in the oxbows the ramp was in was great soon as I hit the main lake with a 25mph wind I put it back on the trailer and never looked back, ended up buying the robalo bayhunter 2109 and doing essentially a total rebuild


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> If your quartering waves with a pretty good side wind....you're gonna get wet. I don't care if your in jon boat, or a $50,000 rig.
> 
> And if the waves are big enough you will get pounded no matter what boat you're in...or what style hull it has.
> 
> Some of you guys crack me up.....LMAO


I hate to chime in so late now that every thing has been said, BUT I have a 14' jon boat with a tunnel for going shallow and duck hunting. It will pound you in a chop NO DOUBT ABOUT IT. This skiff is probably about the same, BUT I can go across the same chop at 48 mph in a 27 contender and not feel a thing water or waves! The Contender however would run aground in 3-4' of water compared to 3-4" in the jon.

The design of the hull makes all the difference. Pick the hull that suits your needs the best or do what I did, buy two boats.

R


----------

